# Uk state pensions



## Tauhara (Feb 20, 2018)

After living and working in NZ I became a citizen then eventually returned and worked in the uk.
I am concidering returning to NZ but Can anyone tell me what happens when you claim UK state pension while being a NZ Citizen and living in NZ?
I would also have 2 other private pensions that I am currently living on to consider.
My concerns are with taxes.
Any help appreciated.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

You need to ask a professional to get the most up to date accurate advice and from someone who's up to speed with the systems in both the UK and NZ.
Contact Dai at First Capital financial Services Ltd. They are based in Christchurch. Dai did our pension transfers UK to NZ and manages our investment portfolio. He's good.


----------



## Tauhara (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks escapetonz for the reply.
Will perhaps follow that up.
I had hoped there would be someone on the forum receiving their uk state pension. And wondered how the tax works.
I'm receiving my private pensions so there is no intensional to transfer funds as such. It is the receipt of funds and taxes that I need to clarify.


----------

